# Ofiziell: FX nachfolger werden in Sockel AM3+ passen



## Gast20140625 (3. Februar 2012)

Ich habe nach anderen News zu diesen Thema gesucht, jedoch waren diese alle noch aus 2011, sind also nicht aktuell.
Wenn es diese News doch schon gibt, diese hier bitte löschen.

Nach längerem hin und her und vielen Gerüchten, haben sich die auf der türkische Webseite _Donanim Haber_ bereits im November veröffentlichten Informationen bestätigt. Die nachfolger der AMD FX CPU´s werden offiziell Sockel AM3+ haben.

Vishera wird wie Zambezi 2-4 Module, also 4-8 Kerne haben und in der 2. Hälfte 2012 erscheinen.

Ich habe die Informationen von hier, die Originalmeldung auf der AMD Webseite gibt es hier.http://www.heise.de/ct/meldung/AMD-FX-Nachfolger-Vishera-passt-in-die-Fassung-AM3-1427772.html


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Februar 2012)

Das glaube ich erst wenn er raus ist und es getestet wurde.


----------



## Rolk (3. Februar 2012)

AMD wird schon wissen was Sache ist. 

Das AM3+ CPUs auf AM3 laufen kam ausschlieslich aus der Gerüchteküche und von ein paar Boardpartnern.


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. Februar 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Das glaube ich erst wenn er raus ist und es getestet wurde.


 
Der Phenom lief auch noch auf AM2-Boards. Wenn AMD sich zu einer offiziellen Ankündigung in einem hauseigenen Blog hinreißen lässt, dann werden die Teile schon auf AM3+ kommen.


----------



## Star_KillA (3. Februar 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Das glaube ich erst wenn er raus ist und es getestet wurde.


 Meine Meinung , bis 1 Monat vor dem BD Release hieß es auch noch das die passen ...


----------



## Rolk (3. Februar 2012)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Meine Meinung , bis 1 Monat vor dem BD Release hieß es auch noch das die passen ...



Selbst schuld wenn man Gerüchte für bare Münze nimmt. AMD hat immer abgestritten das BD auf AM3 läuft.


----------



## True Monkey (3. Februar 2012)

> AMD hat immer abgestritten das BD auf AM3 läuft.


 
Nööp ....AMD hat das zwar nie bestätigt aber sich auch nicht gerade ein Bein ausgerissen das Gerücht verstummen zu lassen 

Abstreiten ist was anderes


----------



## Rolk (3. Februar 2012)

Na, auf Nachfragen ob BD auf AM3 Boards laufen wird kam jedenfalls immer ein njet. Für mich fällt das unter abstreiten.


----------



## True Monkey (3. Februar 2012)

Wenn das so gewesen wäre erklär mir doch mal warum die Boardpartner so dämlich waren damit zu werben das Bullis auf AM 3 laufen würden.
Ein klares Nein seitens AMD hätte das doch sofort unterbunden bzw Boardpartner wäre dieser peinliche Auftritt erspart geblieben.


----------



## XE85 (3. Februar 2012)

Rolk schrieb:


> Na, auf Nachfragen ob BD auf AM3 Boards laufen wird kam jedenfalls immer ein njet.



Ähm, nein - es kam immer ein "Wir supporten es nicht".

@Topic ... Man schiebt also wichtige Schritte (PCIe in der CPU, Single Chips Design bei den Boards, ...) weiter hinaus. Für mich unverständlich, so kann man nichtmal PCIe 3.0 sinvoll integrieren.

mfg


----------



## Rolk (3. Februar 2012)

Wie kommt es dann das andere Boardpartner darauf bestanden haben das es nicht funzt? Von AMD kam nicht anderes als ein Nein, auch wenn sie sich bei den ganzen Schlammschlachten gefühlt zurückgehalten haben.

By the way, da fällt mir was ein:

*890FX Deluxe4*

*CPU Support Liste*

*Prozessor Informationen*Seit BIOSSockelFamilieModellTDPKernTaktFSBCacheL3 CacheCPU Rev.                                         AM3+FXFD8150FRW8KGU(BE)125WBulldozer3600MHz2200MHz2MB x48MBB2P1.60                                         AM3+FXFD8120FRW8KGU(BE)125WBulldozer3100MHz2200MHz2MB x48MBB2P1.60                                         AM3+FXFD8120WMW8KGU(BE)95WBulldozer3100MHz2200MHz2MB x48MBB2P1.60                                         AM3+FXFD8100WMW8KGU(BE)95WBulldozer2800MHz2000MHz2MB x48MBB2P1.60                                         AM3+FXFD6100WMW6KGU(BE)95WBulldozer3300MHz2000MHz2MB x38MBB2P1.60                                         AM3+FXFD4170FRW4KGU(BE)125WBulldozer4200MHz2200MHz2MB x28MBB2P1.60                                         AM3+FXFD4100WMW4KGU(BE)95WBulldozer3600MHz2000MHz2MB x28MBB2P1.60




XE85 schrieb:


> Ähm, nein - es kam immer ein "Wir supporten es nicht".


 
Wo ist der Unterschied? Wenn ein Boardpartner meint es besser zu wissen muss er es auch ausbaden und nicht AMD...


----------



## XE85 (3. Februar 2012)

Rolk schrieb:


> Wo ist der Unterschied?



Der unterschied liegt darin das AMD nie bestritten hat das es technisch möglich ist. Wenn ich mich nicht irre hat AMD sogar mal explizit gesagt das es technisch sogar möglich ist.



Rolk schrieb:


> Wenn ein Boardpartner meint es besser zu wissen muss er es auch ausbaden und nicht AMD...



Sicher, aber das ganze durcheinander fällt auch auf AMD zurück - man erinnere sich nur daran das es sogar AM3+ Boards gab die man erst mit einer Phenom CPU auf ein BD taugliches BIOS flashen musste. Das ist nun wirklich nicht die beste Werbung wenn das neue System, das sowohl von AMD als auch vom Boardhersteller als kompatibel angegeben wird nicht läuft.

So wie es aktuell ist, hätte man auch einfach einen neuen Sockel nehmen können, die gesammte Plattform auf einmal launchen und sich so das ganze Theater erspart.

mfg


----------



## Rolk (3. Februar 2012)

AMD hat gesagt das BD mechanisch auf AM3 Boards passt. Stimmt ja auch. Das man Boards flashen muss die vor den CPUs verkauft wurden ist jetzt wirklich nichts ungewöhnliches.


----------



## True Monkey (3. Februar 2012)

> Das man Boards flashen muss die vor den CPUs verkauft wurden ist jetzt wirklich nichts ungewöhnliches.


 
Nur sind diese Boards dann nicht mit Bulli Ready ausgezeichnet 

Sry ....wir haben selten soviel Ärger/Arbeit im Shop gehabt wie mit dem Bulldozer Release.
Da hätten wir gerne drauf verzichtet.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Februar 2012)

Öhm, das hatten wir bereits gestern Abend ^^

Trinity für 600-Dollar-Ultrathins mit vielen Design Wins, Vishera-FX bleibt bis 2013 aktuell - cpu, amd, bulldozer, fusion


----------



## Jan565 (3. Februar 2012)

Ich gehe davon aus das Piledriver etwas schneller als der Sandy bzw Ivy Bridge wird. Gehen davon aus, weil AMD es beim letzten mal genauso hatte. Der Phenom 1 war mist und der Phenom 2 war Konkurrenz fähig und an sich nicht so arg viel langsamer als der Intel. Zumindest war der Abstand zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht so groß. Im Moment ist AMD in Sachen Gaming weit hinter Intel leider. In Anwendungen muss man es abwägen, mal so mal so. Das besser Gesamt Paket bietet im Moment mit guten Vorsprung Intel. 

Aber warten wir einfach mal ab wie es so wird. 

Auf jeden Fall soll Trinty dann auch mal die BD2 Technik bekommen und nicht so wie es jetzt ist mit dem Llano, wo die einfach nur ein Shirnk von gemacht haben. Ohne den Llano schlecht zu reden, finde den echt gelungen im Vergleich zum Zambesi. Und hat seine Berechtigung und seinen Einsatz zweck.


----------



## XE85 (3. Februar 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Öhm, das hatten wir bereits gestern Abend ^^
> 
> Trinity für 600-Dollar-Ultrathins mit vielen Design Wins, Vishera-FX bleibt bis 2013 aktuell - cpu, amd, bulldozer, fusion



Oh, ganz übersehen - daher gehts dort auch weiter.

mfg


----------

